# Combo Pen and a Lighthouse



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Made a pen yesterday, corian and wood combo. First thing I have felt like doing in 5 days. I quit smoking and have been so tired. I shook it off some yesterday and made a little mess LOL.

The lighthouse LOL well my daughter helped. We saw one at hobby lobby, so I got the sizes for everything and I cut it up. Pretty easy. This helped me get the angles I need for a segmented vase (later project LOL) and how to glue them up. Once all dry, my daughter painted it, then we applied a coat of envirtex lite. The chain was purchased at hobby lobby and the glass was some I had here, just cut and fitted. I used a incense burner top, just drilled out the holes a little bigger.

I still want a light box but maybe this tarp will work until I get some energy back.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it fo sale?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> Is it fo sale?


No, but for the right amount of money I could make another LOL. This one became a gift.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very COOL, Bill..man, you got some imagination (I'm a little short in that dept.). Is the glass in the upper part painted...looks like some kind of scenes, but my puter screen it too little to really make it out...In any event, Nice Work.. 

You ARE the "Corian King"..that kinda stuff eats my tools alive, so I been dodging it after my first couple of tries..Does finish up nice...but, so does plain ol' wood...LOL:wink: 

'Tween you and old Bob...you're liable to shove us pen turners out of our ruts..LOL...

Jim..:rotfl: 

(Just glanced at radar and looks like a heckuva storm heading our way..Hope so.. means the garage will cool off enough to get out there and destroy some more of Mother Nature's finest woods...)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Is the glass in the upper part painted...looks like some kind of scenes, but my puter screen it too little to really make it out...In any event, Nice Work..
> 
> You ARE the "Corian King"..that kinda stuff eats my tools alive, so I been dodging it after my first couple of tries..Does finish up nice...but, so does plain ol' wood...LOL:wink:
> 
> Jim..:rotfl:


The glass is just clean LOL reflections and such LOL

You are welcome to try some of this corian. It is not hard on tools...well my tools. Deer antler is hard on tools to me.

Guess I should take a look outside. I was going to grill some burgers tonight. Just so dang tired and didn't want a mess inside the kitchen.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Bill. See me. Please. I want to know how much for a light house.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice Bill! I like em both!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I just wanted to say "Way to go!" on quitting smoking.

We now return you to your regulary-scheduled thread already in progress...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> . Deer antler is hard on tools to me.


-------------------------------------------

Deer antler is hard on PEOPLE, too..Been out at the bench trying to turn out a few more antler pens.Down to some smaller horns and trying to make them do..Trying to square ends holding the ragged antler piece in left hand and power drill squarer in right hand..BAD IDEA...Sucker started revolving in my palm and slice my palm and two fingers.. Geeezze, when am I gonna learn ? SLOW DOWN....lol...Sure hope them 'sheds' came off a long time ago...whatever that deer had..I've got now..Had to clean up glue with acetone and that burned like he11...Washed up and dosed it thouroughly with Bactroban ointment..That stuff will kill anything...Wish me luck...

(think you can go ahead with the cookout..That front blew through quick.)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> -------------------------------------------
> (think you can go ahead with the cookout..That front blew through quick.)


It's too late for me to alter course now......

Thanks Charles. I'm not really having any cravings this time to smoke, I believe I have this beat. I just don't know why I'm so tired....I mean I was lazy LOL but this is a whole new feeling.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

bill said:


> Thanks Charles. I'm not really having any cravings this time to smoke, I believe I have this beat. I just don't know why I'm so tired....I mean I was lazy LOL but this is a whole new feeling.


Sounds like me when I'm off caffeine -- zzzzzzzzz -- can't stay awake.


----------

